# Amorphophallus bulbifer



## likespaphs (Oct 21, 2006)

so...
i went to a big eeb (ecology and evolutionary biology) greenhouse at a university nearby and was blessed, so to speak, with some A bulbifer bulbs. 
i was hoping to plant these up, but can't figure out which way is up to plant them. there is a rounded side and the other side has a scar where it was on the leaf, though one looks like it's where the plant will start.
anyone have any ideas as to how to plant it?


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 21, 2006)

if you google for "+amorphophallus +corm" and click the images tab, some of those might help. Let's see if I can link you there. http://images.google.com/images?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLD,GGLD:2004-35,GGLD:en&q=amorphophallus%20corm&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## lienluu (Oct 21, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> so...
> i went to a big eeb (ecology and evolutionary biology) greenhouse at a university nearby and was blessed, so to speak, with some A bulbifer bulbs.
> i was hoping to plant these up, but can't figure out which way is up to plant them. there is a rounded side and the other side has a scar where it was on the leaf, though one looks like it's where the plant will start.
> anyone have any ideas as to how to plant it?




scar side up. bury deep as the roots emerge from the top (scar side) as does the flower and plant.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 21, 2006)

thanks. for now, should i just leave them out or should i put them in a pot with some soil below and wait to bury them?


----------



## likespaphs (May 21, 2007)

i planted one a few weeks ago. thought it rotted, but it's starting to grow!
just found another and it's starting up too!
yippee!


----------



## Heather (Feb 26, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> i planted one a few weeks ago. thought it rotted, but it's starting to grow!
> just found another and it's starting up too!
> yippee!



Update?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 26, 2008)

Good luck. I've had A. bulbifer for at least 10 years. Never bloomed...when I found out it was hardy, I planted it in my garden. Comes up every year, but never blooms....A. konjac also comes up every year...no blooms yet. Eric


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, where are the photos?


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 28, 2008)

they're dormant now but they've been growing pretty well. i hope they come back....


----------

